# SOAK: Exact Location of IR sensor on TiVoHD



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Hi all,

I am having some remote response issues on my TiVoHD. I am thinking it is most likely a slightly out of position IR Stick-on emitter, or maybe a bad emitter (I'll have to try and swap out this weekend).

I have an LCD HDTV, but I am using a LCD/CFL proof IR receiver from Xantech. I am also getting the issue regardless of if I am using my TiVo Remote or my Pronto.

I still have an old AT&TiVo S2 hooked up as a manual record unit and that responds blazingly fast to remote commands, using either of my remotes.

So, while I can try a new emitter this weekend (don't want to swap right now), I would like to know the exact position of the receiver on the TiVo (I found it hard to see it, even with a flashlight shining at the box looking for reflections).

Is anyone else having a similar problem? I know there were response issues back on some of the v7 software with the S2 boxes.....Also, isn't there a setting related to the remote that can be changed, or am I dreaming that?

Thanks ahead of time!

[ETA] I just found my older post from 12/07. I forgot I posted back then. I'll check for the following tonight:



atlynch said:


> It's just to the left of the "native" indicator. In general, you can usually find these by shining a flashlight on the front of the unit. You will usually find a round spot that looks different than the surrounding fascia.
> 
> -Drew


----------



## squiddohio (Dec 21, 2001)

Use the flashlight at an angle, shining it across the front panel from the sides, and you will be able to see the circular IR receiver. My recollection is that it's on the far right side of the rectangular translucent panel. I use an IR emitter with no problem.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I did think I had it put in the right place, but I will be checking tonight. As I said above, it could very well just be a bad emitter as my older S2 works blazingly fast on the same emitter system (albeit with a different stick on emitter).


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I finally had time to find it and it wa sonly because I was home today and looked with a flashlight AND daylight.

While it is "left" of the native indicator, there is one more indicated between, the Fixed indicator. 

Using O to symbolize the sensor, it is like this (when looking at the front face plate):

O Fixed Native

I moved my emitter and now my remote preformance is leaps and bounds better. Finally.


----------



## MoryWoW (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Jlb!!


----------



## jimbob111 (Apr 7, 2004)

great tips guys. just saved me a lot of grief!


----------



## billm608 (May 9, 2009)

jlb,

i hve the same problem. Now with 2 new HDs. DVRUpgrades has traded units and they say the one I returned was working fine but my remote, actually 3 different remotes won't work right. I have to press each button 10-20 times to get the yellow LED response light to come on and activate my request. I have a series1 and series2 in same cabinst and they work fine.

Any suggestions?

Billm608


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I would ask if at the time(s) you were having problems, was it daytime, with a lot of sunlight coming in? If so, it could be confusing the sensor on the TiVo.

Also, check the batteries on your remote. This morning I was doing my annual set the Survivor Finale for one long block of 4 hours (accounting for a golf overrun) and my TiVo was responding wacky to the remote. I tossed the batteries in my charger and I think the batteries were almost fully drained.

Also, check to see if you recently received a software update or something similar....perhaps you TiVos were just doing an indenxing of a lot of data......


I can't be sure what is going on. What I would do is if you see it happen again, keep notes of exactly what happens, when, time of day, etc.....and maybe you'll see a pattern.


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

I was just thinking to myself, "Self, it's been a while since I've seen a SOAK thread around here. Sort of old guard, no?" And then said myself, "Well, duh, that's because this thread is 18 months old!"

Not a complaint, just a nice trip down memory lane...


----------



## 911medic (Mar 17, 2009)

I have the same issue as billm608 on one of my TiVo HD's. I only watch that TV at night, so it's not a light interference issue. Tried different remotes/batteries to no avail. It's strangely inconsistent, too. Navigating the menus is downright painful, but skip/replay usually work pretty well.


----------

